# Know a good program that can make pdfs from image files?



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been searching, but the ones I've found have problems. I want one that-

1. Let's me combine several jpegs into one pdf
2. Easily let's change the order of the jpegs that will become the pdf
3. Is not online, is a downloadable program
4. Is free

Here's are two in an image, for example. The one on the left will not let me expand the window to see the full filenames. I also can not change the order of the file easily, I'd rather it show me images then just list the files names. The one on the right, let's me add jpegs and shows me them in the image, but there doesn't appear to be a way to re-order them and when I click convert it instead wants me to print them instead of make them into jpeg. A couple of them are like this, why do they want me to print it? I don't want to print it, I want to make them info PDF's

PicPaste - pdfapps-ojMJuXJ4.png


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

JPG To PDF - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

try this one


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

steve32mids said:


> JPG To PDF - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> try this one


that's the one the left in the picture I posted.


----------



## yrralrellim (Jan 6, 2016)

Have you tried looking at SourceForge .......
https://sourceforge.net/directory/os:windows/?q=convert+jpg+to+pdf


----------



## aalflyguy (Nov 1, 2011)

I have Adobe Acrobat Pro X and have no trouble converting jpeg, and many other docs, to pdf, then combining them into one pdf doc. I'm not sure if Adobe Reader will do that. Depending on how often you need to do this converting/combining, you could get free Acrobat DC for 30 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you have Microsoft Word, or one of the Free Office Suite Wordprocessors on your computer... if so, add the images to a document, size and position them there as you wish, and then use the "print to PDF" option for converting to .pdf files. It takes a bit of practice to get proficient using Word, or other wordprocessors, but once you have worked out how to manipulate and move images, it is easy to do. 
Just by the way... in Word, to insert images, go to Insert, and you need an Image, and from a file... each different version of Word changes the way it presents this option.
If you do not have .pdf Print software there are many freeware ones available thet enable you to do this.. it appears from your pic you are using W7, so you would need to install a .pdf Printer if you do not already have one. The idea of "print to PDF is that you print, but when selecting Print to PDF you are then prompted for a filename and also cn select where to save.

There is always more than one way to skin a cat.......


----------



## GuruPepsi (May 29, 2011)

Try IrfanView

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

It is free

Besides installing the software, you will also need to download and install the plugins available at the same site

The you can load any image and do a File > Save As and save as a PDF


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think you have some misunderstanding or misconception about PDF creator software.
Here is how you do it:
Option 1: As previously suggested, I would simply use any editor / word processor (Microsoft Word, or the free "_equivalent_" from LibreOffice).
Arrange images, resize them, align them, etc., and when done, simply click File >> Save as, and select PDF from the list. Most MS Word versions since Office 2007 allow you to save as PDF.
Option 2: Download "CutePDF Writer" (the free version), and install it (Google it; easy to find).
After that, anything you select to "Print" will show the CutePDF Writer among the list of printers.
Once you select it, you will be prompted for a file name (and can change the default location as well before you click the final OK). So it will be printed to a PDF file.


----------



## thelt (Aug 14, 2009)

*Nitro Pdf*

It is free and will do anything Adobe can do, and in some cases better.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

jdsmort said:


> Do you have Microsoft Word, or one of the Free Office Suite Wordprocessors on your computer... if so, add the images to a document, size and position them there as you wish, and then use the "print to PDF" option for converting to .pdf files. It takes a bit of practice to get proficient using Word, or other wordprocessors, but once you have worked out how to manipulate and move images, it is easy to do.
> Just by the way... in Word, to insert images, go to Insert, and you need an Image, and from a file... each different version of Word changes the way it presents this option.
> If you do not have .pdf Print software there are many freeware ones available thet enable you to do this.. it appears from your pic you are using W7, so you would need to install a .pdf Printer if you do not already have one. The idea of "print to PDF is that you print, but when selecting Print to PDF you are then prompted for a filename and also cn select where to save.
> 
> There is always more than one way to skin a cat.......


Just did it with open office writer. Looks like it worked. I did two images, one on each page. The only thing is when I couldn't scroll between the two pages, only jump between them, unlike some other pdfs I've downloaded. I'm glad it didn't actually print the pages, as I didn't want it to (as one other pdf program did) just make a pdf out of them. I really don't want it to actually print, just make a pdf out of them, wish it called it "save as pdf" instead of print, it's confusing.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

sh10453 said:


> I think you have some misunderstanding or misconception about PDF creator software.
> Here is how you do it:
> Option 1: As previously suggested, I would simply use any editor / word processor (Microsoft Word, or the free "_equivalent_" from LibreOffice).
> Arrange images, resize them, align them, etc., and when done, simply click File >> Save as, and select PDF from the list. Most MS Word versions since Office 2007 allow you to save as PDF.
> ...


There is no option to save as pdf in open office writer at least, just print and then name the file, which will create the pdf.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

So, now I hope I made it clear that printing with a PDF printer doesn't actually mean printing, just organizing. The top program I linked on the top right is what I'm using now, I probably selected my physical printer that time it actually printed.

I tried cute PDF, the only thing is I want my jpeg's in portrait format, the only paper size that would do it was called "screen" but that cut off some of the text on the bottom of the jpegs.


----------

